# Blöde frage



## Homer0815 (27. März 2013)

Hab mal eine ganz blöde frage und zwar was sagt die untere grenze des Wurfgewichts aus?
Habe vor mir eine Spinrute zu holen mit einen WG von 15-40 gr da ich rauf bis Gummifische bis 40gr gehen will. Und dann meine Überlegung ist ob ich diese Rute dann auch zum Forellenfischen am Bach oder See hernehmen kann wenn der Blinker nur seine 4gr wiegt. Oder ob ich mich damit sehr schwer tun werde.
Gruß
Chris;+


----------



## heineken2003 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Blöde frage*

Das Wurfgewicht gibt an, mit welchen Ködern sich die Rute gut auflädt. Mit einem leichterem Köder wie die von dir angegebenen 15 Gr. wirst du nicht ordentlich werfen können. Deine Rute lädt sich nicht auf und du erreichst keine ordentlichen Wurfweiten, bzw. hast weniger Gefühl für den Köder.

Beim jiggen wirst du den Köderkontakt vermissen wenn du zu leicht fischst.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Homer0815 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Blöde frage*

Machen diese 10gr bis zum optimalen Wurfgewicht so viel aus?


----------



## Purist (27. März 2013)

*AW: Blöde frage*

Du kannst auch eine längere Telerute aus Glasfaser mit 30-60gr Wurfgewicht für 4gr Kunstköder benutzen und fangen. Optimal ist es allerdings nicht, Köderführung, das Werfen (Wurfweite/Zielgenauigkeit) und auch Bißerkennung sind mehr oder weniger schlechter, außerdem wiegen Ruten mit höherem Wurfgewicht häufig deutlich mehr, was viele bei Spinnruten nicht haben wollen.

Probier es doch einfach aus, bei Steckruten, die wirkliche Spinnruten sind, muss das nicht so dramatisch sein.


----------



## Homer0815 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Blöde frage*



Purist schrieb:


> Du kannst auch eine längere Telerute aus Glasfaser mit 30-60gr Wurfgewicht für 4gr Kunstköder benutzen und fangen. Optimal ist es allerdings nicht, Köderführung, das Werfen (Wurfweite/Zielgenauigkeit) und auch Bißerkennung sind mehr oder weniger schlechter, außerdem wiegen Ruten mit höherem Wurfgewicht häufig deutlich mehr, was viele bei Spinnruten nicht haben wollen.
> 
> Probier es doch einfach aus, bei Steckruten, die wirkliche Spinnruten sind, muss das nicht so dramatisch sein.



Ok denke dass es schon gehen wird. Habe da an die Berkley Skeletor in 15-40 Gr gedacht da ich also spule die Quantum EXO 30 habe. Denke das ist dann eine passende Combo mit der ich so einiges abdecke.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Blöde frage*

Du wirst auch ein Wurfgewicht von 40g nicht ordentlich werfen können.

Rechne mal unteres und oberes Wurfgewicht zusammen. Das teilst du dann durch 2. Ergibt bei dir 27,5g. Das ist dann (in de Regel) das "beste" Wurfgewicht, also das, womit die Rute am besten arbeiten kann.
Die Rute wird dann auch im Bereich 22,5g und 32.5g gut (optimal) fischbar sein. Gehts du an das obere Gewicht ran, sind die Ruten ide. schon überlastet. Gehts du an das untere, ist nichtsmehr mit aufladen beim Wurf. Tendenziell geht aber die untere Grenze (Rute nicht ausgelastet) noch eher als an die obere Grenze (Überlastung der Rute) mit dem Wurfgewicht zu gehen. Ob 4g Köder an so einer Rute Spass machen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier geschrieben.


----------



## Homer0815 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Blöde frage*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Du wirst auch ein Wurfgewicht von 40g nicht ordentlich werfen können.
> 
> Rechne mal unteres und oberes Wurfgewicht zusammen. Das teilst du dann durch 2. Ergibt bei dir 27,5g. Das ist dann (in de Regel) das "beste" Wurfgewicht, also das, womit die Rute am besten arbeiten kann.
> Die Rute wird dann auch im Bereich 22,5g und 32.5g gut (optimal) fischbar sein. Gehts du an das obere Gewicht ran, sind die Ruten ide. schon überlastet. Gehts du an das untere, ist nichtsmehr mit aufladen beim Wurf. Tendenziell geht aber die untere Grenze (Rute nicht ausgelastet) noch eher als an die obere Grenze (Überlastung der Rute) mit dem Wurfgewicht zu gehen. Ob 4g Köder an so einer Rute Spass machen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier geschrieben.



Schon klar dann bräucht ich aber um diesen bereich ab zu decken 5 ruten.. Ich will einfach eine mit der ich meinen 5gr spinner fischen kann aber auch mal mit einem 35gr gufi auf kapitalere fische z.b hecht zu gehen. Und da will ich eine rute wo ich eine zum angeln mitnehmen kann und da dann auch mal nachm spinnfischen schnell einen Gummi ranhängen kann ohne groß wider zum auto zu latschen..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Blöde frage*

Solche Ruten gibts eigentlich nicht die man mit nem kleinen Spinner und gleichzeitig mit großen GuFi vernünftig führen kann. Klar kann man das machen...man kann auch mit Brandungsruten stippen wenns unbedingt sein muss, geht alles...optimal ist aber was anderes.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Blöde frage*



Homer0815 schrieb:


> Schon klar dann bräucht ich aber um diesen bereich ab zu decken 5 ruten.. Ich will einfach eine mit der ich meinen 5gr spinner fischen kann aber auch mal mit einem 35gr gufi auf kapitalere fische z.b hecht zu gehen. Und da will ich eine rute wo ich eine zum angeln mitnehmen kann und da dann auch mal nachm spinnfischen schnell einen Gummi ranhängen kann ohne groß wider zum auto zu latschen..



Wenn du 40g Köderfische werfen und führen möchtest, dann würde ich eine 30-60g Rute nehmen. Und dann eben noch eine weitere, die z.b. ein Wurfgewicht von 3-15 (oder 18g) hat. Damit bist du dann für die Angelei auf unsere Süsswasserfische schon ganz gut ausgerüstet.

Mit der 15-40er könntest du die 4g Wobbler noch fischen. Aber auch mehr schlecht als recht. Aber glaub mir, wenn du an einer 15-40g Rute einen 40g (kommt noch der Kopf dazu) fischen möchtest, dann wird dir das keinen Spass machen! Die Rute ist dann schon beim Fischen am Limit. Dann noch den Köder kontrollieren und einen Anhieb setzten wird schwer.


----------



## diemai (28. März 2013)

*AW: Blöde frage*

................man kann sich allerdings oft auch nicht 100% auf die Herstellerangaben verlassen , .......aber das merkt man leider erst beim Fischen , und nur bedingt im Laden , ....und schon garnicht bei Postbestellungen .

Meine Frau und ich haben schon einige Spinnruten verschlissen , bzw. mehrere Ruten für verschiedene Zwecke angeschafft , ....das sind so meine Erfahrungen .

Meine Lieblingsrute(bzw. die am meisten benutzte) ist eine einfache Spinne von Zebco aus'm Baumarkt  , ...2,70 und 20-50gr. WG , ...damit fische ich eine große Auswahl von Ködern , von kleinen Forellenblinkern bis zu 15cm Wobbler und 12cm Jerkbaits , ..die macht alles mit , ....aber wie schon weiter oben in einem Beitrag erwähnt , muß man  ganz oben und und ganz unten an der Skala schon Abstriche machen .

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Lui Nairolf (28. März 2013)

*AW: Blöde frage*

Es gibt auch noch die Möglichkeit, das zu werfende Gewicht zu erhöhen... hier gibt es z.B. unauffällige Glasgewichte oder Sbirolinos, die etwa 1.50 Meter vor den Köder geschaltet werden. Gerade bei Ködern die mehr oder weniger gleichmäßig eingeholt werden, klappt das meiner Erfahrung nach gut, ohne dass das Laufverhalten kleiner Köder darunter leidet. 

Wenn du eine 40-60WG-Rute hast, wärst du mit einem 30Gramm Sbirolino gut dabei und könntest das WG ausnutzen und deinen Mini-Wobbler werfen.

Vorraussetzung dafür ist allerdings eine längere Rute, jn das lange Vorfach werfen zu können, 2,40 Meter ist das mindeste, eher Richtung 3 Meter.


----------



## Revilo62 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Blöde frage*

Blöde Fragen gibt es nicht, nur entsprechende Antworten 
aber dafür ist das Forum ja da :vik:
Meine Erfahrungen mit der Skelli 2,40 m 15-40 gr. sind durchweg Gute, sie ist ein gutmütiges Arbeitstier und hat ein relativ breites Spektrum. Dennoch fristet sie seit einiger Zeit bei mir so eine Art Schattendasein, da ich mit der Bißerkennung beim GuFi-Fischen nicht mehr so zufrieden war, denn .... sie ist aus meiner Sicht dafür nicht straff genug, beim Faulenzen nicht so das Problem, aber beim aktiveren Jiggen fehlt ihr das entscheidene Quäntchen Straffheit, meine Meinung. 
In der Kombi mit einer 3000er Rolle dennoch ein Universalstöckchen|rolleyes
Was Deine Bandbreite der Köder betrifft die Rute kann es mit entsprechenden Abstrichen, jedoch wirst Du kaum einen
40gr. Gummifisch mit der gleichen Schnur fischen, wie einen 4 gr. Blinker oder Spinner oder einen GuFi 3,5 cm|kopfkrat
Ich glaube, Du wirst wohl oder übel eine 2. Rute brauchen, wenn Du noch garnichts in dieser Richtung hast, dann schlage ich Dir mal wasvor:
1. Rute   leichtes Barsch - oder Forellenfischen mit kleinen Ködern
WG bis ca. 20 gr. ( 2,10 - 2,4o m)   mit einer 2000 er Rolle 
Geflecht mit ca. 4 kg. Tragkraft oder entsprechende Monofile ( 0,18 - 0,22) evtl. auf der Ersatzspule
2.Rute   mittleres Raubfischen ( GuFiren)
WG bis ca. 60(80 )  gr. ( 2,70 - 3,00 m)  mit einer 3000 er oder 4000 er Rolle  , Geflecht um 8- 10 kg Tragkraft 
Ich habe bewusst keine Marken oder Modelle benannt,da gehen die Geschmäcker seeeehr weit auseinander, auch die Preisspannen.
Es gibt momentan sehr viele gute Angebote, auch beim tackleDealer um die Ecke, der lange Winter sorgt schon dafür, dass teilweise die Preise purzeln ...:q und es gibt immer wieder Abverkäufe durch Modellwechsel, da ist auch das eine oder andere Schnäppchen zu machen
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Homer0815 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Blöde frage*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Blöde Fragen gibt es nicht, nur entsprechende Antworten
> aber dafür ist das Forum ja da :vik:
> Meine Erfahrungen mit der Skelli 2,40 m 15-40 gr. sind durchweg Gute, sie ist ein gutmütiges Arbeitstier und hat ein relativ breites Spektrum. Dennoch fristet sie seit einiger Zeit bei mir so eine Art Schattendasein, da ich mit der Bißerkennung beim GuFi-Fischen nicht mehr so zufrieden war, denn .... sie ist aus meiner Sicht dafür nicht straff genug, beim Faulenzen nicht so das Problem, aber beim aktiveren Jiggen fehlt ihr das entscheidene Quäntchen Straffheit, meine Meinung.
> In der Kombi mit einer 3000er Rolle dennoch ein Universalstöckchen|rolleyes
> ...


Ich werde es jetzt so machen die Exo 30 und die berkley skeletor 15-40 Gr für größere sachen wie gufis bis max 35bis 40 gramm und dann für wobbler.Und fürs spinnfischen hab ich dann meine Baitcaster 
*Balzer Rute Outlaw Kawa Cast 1,98m 7-22 gr*

Mit passender Multirolle und 0,12er spiderwire.


Denk mit den beiden ruten hab ichs dann so ziemlich abgedeckt


----------



## Revilo62 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Blöde frage*

... ohne die Baitcastercombo zu kennen, ob die geeignet für das leichteSpinnfischen ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Baitcasterrollen im unteren Preissegment können sehr selten Leichtgewichte dahin bringen, wo ich sie hinhaben möchte.
Da gibt es in anderen Foren entsprechende Informationen , die meisten scheitern schon bei Ködergewichten unter 10 g.
Habe es selbst ausprobiert, so bis 10 g ging es einigermaßen, aber schon mit Abstrichen, darunter fast keine Chance.
Auch die Rute mit -22 g WG .........mmh|kopfkrat
Wenn die mal nicht so hart ist, gerade für leichtere Köder wirdfast überall eine Kombo aus Stationärrolle und entsprechender Rute empfohlen, kann ich auch nur bestätigen , 
ich bin letztendlich bei einer Kombo gelandet, die dann mal knapp 500 Euronen gekostet hat ... 
Dazu kam noch einmal etwas Kleingeld für eine entsprechende FC-Schur für die Multi und eine Menge Pflege der Rolle
Tight lines aus Berlin :m


----------



## Homer0815 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Blöde frage*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> ... ohne die Baitcastercombo zu kennen, ob die geeignet für das leichteSpinnfischen ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> Baitcasterrollen im unteren Preissegment können sehr selten Leichtgewichte dahin bringen, wo ich sie hinhaben möchte.
> Da gibt es in anderen Foren entsprechende Informationen , die meisten scheitern schon bei Ködergewichten unter 10 g.
> Habe es selbst ausprobiert, so bis 10 g ging es einigermaßen, aber schon mit Abstrichen, darunter fast keine Chance.
> ...



Hab ich jetzt auch einsehen müssen  also ich habe jetzt eine baitcaster combo für alles über 10 gram bis 25 gramm und heute noch eine spinnrute fürs blinker fischen gekauft ne daiwa mit einem WG von 2-14 gramm da binn ich ideal drinnen und dann brauch ich nurnoch eine rute so ab 30 gramm für die größeren sachen also gufis und so.... binn also doch bald bei meine 5 Spinnruten....
Naja Was solls.


----------



## Revilo62 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Blöde frage*

Hi,
wenn es das Wörtchen eigentlich geben würde, gibt es aber nicht .....
Die Baitcaster ist schon mal nicht zwingend gewesen, sieht zwar toll aus am wasser, aber leider wird man gerade im unteren bis mittlerem Preissegment sehr eingeengt, was die Wufeigenschaften betrifft, naja hast Du ja schon gehabt :g
Die leichte Spinne bis 14 g fürs ultraleichte Fischen und für kleine Spinner 
Die Skelli -40 gr für das mittlere Spinnfischen auch mit GuFi, 
dann käm bei mir nur noch die etwas schwerere Spinne für die größeren Gufi oder auch große Blinker ( WG 50 -100gr 2,7 -3 m) mit einer entsprechenden Rolle ( 4000er o. 5000 er Größe) , das sollte dann reichen, damit deckst Du für gewöhnlich alles ab , vom Forellen/Barschangeln über Zander bis zum Hecht, egal ob im Fluß oder See,also insgesamt 3 Ruten + Bonus-Kombo 
Eine Überlegung zum eigentlichen Angeltag: auf was möchte ich fischen, dann schleppt man eben nur die geeignete Rute und die entsprechenden Köder mit :g
Und wenn´s nicht auf den Zielfisch funktioniert, naja, nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag, aber jeder Tag ist Angeltag !!!!!!
Tight Lines aus Berlin :m


----------



## Homer0815 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Blöde frage*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn es das Wörtchen eigentlich geben würde, gibt es aber nicht .....
> Die Baitcaster ist schon mal nicht zwingend gewesen, sieht zwar toll aus am wasser, aber leider wird man gerade im unteren bis mittlerem Preissegment sehr eingeengt, was die Wufeigenschaften betrifft, naja hast Du ja schon gehabt :g
> Die leichte Spinne bis 14 g fürs ultraleichte Fischen und für kleine Spinner
> ...




Also meine Combo sieht im moment so aus:

1x Baitcaster Balzer Outlaw Kawa Cast 22 und die passende Balzer Multirolle auch in Kawa dazu Hatt ein WG von 7-22g und eine länge von 1,98 und einer ich glaube 0,12er spiderwire in Rot

1x Daiwa Megaforce 240st in 2,40 meter mit einem WG von 2-14gr dazu eine Abu Garcia Orra s 30 schnur werde ich mir morgen im angelladen holen und mich beraten lassen diese Combo werde ich Zum Fischen mit Spinnern und kleinen Gufis bis 10 gr nehmen.

1x Abu Garcia Vendetta mit 10-30 gr Wurfhewicht und dazu eine Jenzi Nexxos Sr 2500 bespult mit ich glaube 0,14er Spiderwire in rot diese rute hab ich mir gedacht fürs bisschen größere spinnfischen also mit spinnerbaits und wobblern etc.

1x Jenzi Okinawa Speed Spinning in 2,10 mit einem WG von 25-60 gr und dazu eine Quantum Exo 30 Spin schnur werde ich mich auch im angelladen beraten lassen. Diese Combo hab ich mir gedacht benutze ich fürs Hechtangeln bzw fürs Zanderangeln mit größeren gummis.

Was haltet ihr von dieser Combo?
Gruß


----------

